# Horus Heresy Weekender Releases



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Just in case anyone wanted to know what was coming out:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

ohhh that tank looks amazing, very impractical, but amazing.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I want the Iron Warriors bag.

I wonder how much they'll end up going for on fleabay.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn, Pollux looks even better in colour. I do kind of hope we get Saul/Eidolon of a similar quality.

On that note, it's still upsetting that there is not Emperor's Children t-shirt. That makes me sad.

All in all though, looks to be a good show. Can't wait for some photos from the event and of things we'll see in future


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah I agree with Deus on the characters. I fear that the time of Emperor's Children releases has passed though. Pollux does look awesome. Gives me high hopes for Sigismund and Dorn.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm touching myself as I look at that stormhammer, cant wait to see the varients


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> I'm touching myself as I look at that stormhammer, cant wait to see the varients


Kindly stop looking at me whilst you're doing _that_.....


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I ponder whats in the Seige of Vraks book...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Uveron said:


> I ponder whats in the Seige of Vraks book...


We've already got Vraks. It's a three book campaign by FW. Most of it is outdated or replaced but it's possible that these are 2nd Ed versions of those rules.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Zion said:


>


NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED.


LotN


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Pretty much all of the models, I love. But for some reason, I HATE those Ogryn models. Not sure what it is about them that I dont like, but I do think they look horrid.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

The Ogryn with the mask up..... it looks terrible.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED NEED NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED.
> 
> 
> LotN



your not the only one lol


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Kindly stop looking at me whilst you're doing _that_.....



okay, I'm touching myself thinking of that stormhammer whilst not peeking at @Tawa.....I promise


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Pollux looks pretty good :good:






Oldman78 said:


> okay, I'm touching myself thinking of that stormhammer whilst not peeking at @Tawa.....I promise


And leave the curtains be!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Oye. The stormhammer looks awesome, but the ogryns and the dreadnaught look awful.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> okay, I'm touching myself thinking of that stormhammer whilst not peeking at @Tawa.....I promise


...but if your conciously not peeking that means you're thinking of him while touching yourself...

just saying...:laugh:


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Zion said:


> We've already got Vraks. It's a three book campaign by FW. Most of it is outdated or replaced but it's possible that these are 2nd Ed versions of those rules.


Well Yes, 

But IA 13, replaced alot of the rules.. so makes me think its just condensed fluff..


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Uveron said:


> Well Yes,
> 
> But IA 13, replaced alot of the rules.. so makes me think its just condensed fluff..


Well there were 3 Vraks books with 3 different army lists. But yes, a condensed version is possible.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Polux looks incredible.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Polux looks incredible.


Having read your post it just occured to me that once the model is released there'll be a spate of posts in the M&P section entitled "What do you think of my Polux?" and "Is it ok to paint my Polux a different colour?" :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The t-shirts look great. I'd pick up the IF and WE ones if I could.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

ItsPug said:


> Having read your post it just occured to me that once the model is released there'll be a spate of posts in the M&P section entitled "What do you think of my Polux?" and "Is it ok to paint my Polux a different colour?" :laugh:


Complete with all iconography filed off?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The t-shirts look great. I'd pick up the IF and WE ones if I could.


It's such a shame they don't do the shirts on their website, I'd snap the Iron Hands one right up. I know they want to make them event exclusive but I imagine a ton of people would buy them from their site if they could.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Orochi said:


> Complete with all iconography filed off?


That's normal, right....?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Tawa said:


> That's normal, right....?


Of course 

But Polox will definitely be a flavour of the month buy.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Loki1416 said:


> Pretty much all of the models, I love. But for some reason, I HATE those Ogryn models. Not sure what it is about them that I dont like, but I do think they look horrid.


Couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I may have to add him to the list of funky stuff to be corrupted...... :crazy:





Orochi said:


> Of course


It's taking a long while to heal though.......


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Robute Guilliman, the Avenging Angel, Lord of the 500 Worlds, has entered the Heresy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks alright to me :good:


----------

